# Warts on a paw



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good, non-surgical way to get rid of warts?

My dog has two warts on one paw. One look like an extra nail, although smaller than a nail, but it seems to be growing. The other is on the bottom of the pad and looks flat.

I took him to the vet, and they said the warts don't look cancerous or malignant. I am a little reluctant to have them cut out, with the recovery time and everything else, considering that they don't really seem to bother him. However, I would love to try something to get rid of them.

The vet said that since we don't know exactly what they are (they may not defininitely be wart but horn growth, etc.), he doesn't know what chemical would work. But is there a natural remedy or a food that may help?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Dog Warts - Types and Treatment


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for the site! I am sending the pictures there as well.

I am just wondering if anyone's dog has had anything like these!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Some warts are contagious and are picked up from walking on the sidewalk or in the same area an infected dog visited. I wouldnt worry about them unless they keep breaking open and start to bleed. Then bacteria can get in and a secondary infection could happen. Most warts go away on their own without treatment.


----------

